# [H]: Wulfen, Nids, Necrons, CSM, SW, LOTS OF BITS! [W]: SW, Eldar, CSM, BA [CAN]



## SpacePuppy (Jan 15, 2012)

Me and my friends are consolidating all of our 40k extra stuff and trying to get some of our needs, hope you find something you like!

Haves: 
3x OOP Wulfen Models 
NOS Genestealer Brood 
1x Necron Monolith (Built, painted, very good condition) 
2x Metal Tomb Spyders 
4x Necron Warriors (built painted) and over 10 warriors missing gauss rifles 
9x Scarab swarm bases with a few scarabs on each, a few loose scarabs 
1x Chaos Terminator Lord with conversion work (added lascannon pipe onto end of bolter and made a battle gauntlet on other hand) 
5x Space Wolf scouts (Built, primed) 
1x Drop Pod (Built, primed) 
1x Chaos Landraider

Bits from: 
CSM Sprues 
Berzerker Sprues 
Chaos Lord Sprues 
Chaos Terminator Sprues 
Space Wolf Squad Sprues 
Space Wolf Scout Sprues 
CSM Rhino Sprues 
LOTS of Grey Knight Sprues 
Daemon Prince Sprues 
SHADOWSWORD Sprues 
Dire Avenger Sprues 

Wants: 
SW Razorbacks 
SW Missile Launcher Long Fangs or Missile Launchers 
Logan Grimnar 
Rhino's 
Thunderwolf Cavalry 
Rune Priests 
Grey Hunters
Swiftclaws
SW Landraider

Plague Marines 

Wave Serpent 
Falcon 

Corbulo 
Mephiston 
Terminator Librarian 
Sanguinary priest 

While this is a list of our biggest wants, we will also accept other SW and CSM offers as we need to bolster those armies 

Located in Southern Ontario 
Will accept $$$ but preference is on models 
Willing to ship anywhere depending on the deal being made, its not so prudent to send a single wolf claw to Azerbaijan 

Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Might not hear much based on not being known hear: anyone wanting to trade with you will basically be sending money to some random person they don't know hoping to get models in return. Arranging to sell via eBay (such as setting up a Buy it Now for an arranged price) or something similar could get round this...


----------



## SpacePuppy (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Steve/Tim! 

I didn't think of this, i admit i started an account here on Heresy to expand the market for what me and my friends have collected and want to send to a new home, so the unfamiliarity factor is apparent now that you mention it.

I am willing to work around this issue with anyone interested in the models, while i dont use ebay i have no problems doing what you suggested as a way to ensure the security of the transactrion, alternatively im also willing to ship models out first, provide a tracking number, and receive money/models traded for after the fact.

Any other arrangements Heresy members feel would be appropriate id be willing to listen to as well!

Thanks for your comment, hopefully i can still find a home for those lonely models


----------

